# Wanted Litespeed head badge



## davidphilips (10 Sep 2019)

Wanted a head badge for a litespeed, seen them on Ebay but all seem to be in the usa and very expensive?


----------



## vickster (10 Sep 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Wanted a head badge for a litespeed, seen them on Ebay but all seem to be in the usa and very expensive?


US company no? ....so not entirely surprising. What's expensive? It's a premium brand, so parts will cost

But you could contact their U.K. Operation and ask if they sell
https://litespeed.com/pages/united-kingdom
An article about their UK distributor (but a bit old now), in the list above
https://litespeed.com/blogs/litespeed-stories/litespeed-announces-partnership-with-windwave-uk


----------



## davidphilips (12 Sep 2019)

Quick update, Litespeed dealers UK, waste of time spent hours on the phone and sent of lots of emails to no avail, so its Ebay for me until one that i want turns up but the good news until then i just put an old Orbea badge on and know its the wrong badge but cost was zero and think it looks great? (sorry for poor picture)


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2019)




----------



## vickster (12 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


>


Indeed...you put an Orbea headbadge on a Ti bike...at least you could have got one from a manufacturer of Ti bikes if you're gonna fake it!

Did you seriously spend hours on the phone and send lots of emails since yesterday (you can't expect an instant reply)?


----------



## davidphilips (12 Sep 2019)

Yes lots of Emails and phone calls, but the good news is found a place ie- https://www.headbadges.com/store/p88/Litespeed_Headbadge.html and will order a sterling sliver badge, bit more expensive and more than i wanted to pay but as you said It's a premium brand and unlike James bond the rest of us only live once and yes i know i may pay import duty but way i look at it is if i want it and can afford it then i will buy it. 

Tbh i am surprised a bit that theres not a market for copies perhaps made cheap and sold on for a few £s, know theres a few types of Litespeed badge as they have changed over the years and some (like my one was) just a PVC vinyl, any way happy cycling.


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2019)

hang on a minute, what your ordering IS a copy and NOT a premium brand product


----------



## davidphilips (12 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> hang on a minute, what your ordering IS a copy and NOT a premium brand product


Yes and maybe its a copy but made to a higher standard than an original so a premium replacement or upgrade?


----------



## StuAff (13 Sep 2019)

Have you not just tried Litespeed directly? Very helpful guys and gals over there. And don't waste your time with copies.


----------



## davidphilips (13 Sep 2019)

Quick update Guys, to late for me as i have ordered a badge but if any one else needs one at a very reasonable price, one of the guys i cycle with sent me this link a few minutes ago, can not say how good the product is but looks very good for the price . https://www.ebay.com/itm/litespeed-...006028?hash=item21610a9c0c:g:5aMAAOSwjQVdNx9S


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Sep 2019)

Fake it till you make it


----------

